# Houston LRM Show



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i already took a bunch of pics during the setup today, i met Tony O, Lil Phx, cadillac pimpin, nd that guy from Knights of Pleasure with the Playboy bike, Legions of Texas 

anyone want to see pics or should i wait till next week :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

DONT BE SHY POST EM UP


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i also heard from someone that Joe Ray said they want to feature more than one bike per LRM issue, that's only what i heard


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

i met drop'em his trike looks clean


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

which is your bike?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 21 2007, 07:00 PM~8360757
> *which is your bike?
> *


this one


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

post the pics, I missed today's set-up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Montenegro_Adrian_@Jul 21 2007, 07:07 PM~8360790
> *post the pics, I missed today's set-up
> *


had my cam on me but when i try to use it the batteries were dead


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

oh well, I'm going to go tomorrow, I'll see everyone there, been I while since I go to a show


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

SHOW SOME PICS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 21 2007, 08:03 PM~8360777
> *this one
> 
> 
> ...


you got there kinda late huh? i went to see your bike when they were telling everyone to get out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I look forward to meeting alot of you guys and if you see me, say whats up.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

LEGIONS IS SHOWIN HARD IN FULL EFFECT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THEE ARTISTICS is spectating hard in full effect.LOL


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 08:17 PM~8360832
> *THEE ARTISTICS is spectating hard in full effect.LOL
> *



ITS ALL GOOD THO STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jul 21 2007, 09:20 PM~8360840
> *ITS ALL GOOD THO STOP BY AND SHOW SOME LOVE
> *


already. I am bringing my plaque...so I will be the lone ranger with THEE ARTISTICS plaque


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea seen noe there.. boi was being lazy watching me stripe.. he could of helped out...


legions brought out a brand new bike, and already got a feature..
mayne!


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 08:23 PM~8360859
> *already. I am bringing my plaque...so I will be the lone ranger with THEE ARTISTICS plaque
> *



ALREADY


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

i knew he was going to do that


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit pics man pics


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I meet Noe from Texas thanks for your support Exclusive!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 21 2007, 08:19 PM~8361111
> *shit pics man pics
> *


picture or didnt happend :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 21 2007, 09:02 PM~8361029
> *yea seen noe there.. boi was being lazy watching me stripe.. he could of helped out...
> legions brought out a brand new bike, and already got a feature..
> mayne!
> *


the purple one? :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

just to tease everyone, some of the bikes that were there :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks noe for some lil sneak


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jul 21 2007, 10:14 PM~8361574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


putting in work..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 22 2007, 12:34 AM~8361641
> *putting in work..
> *


THE WHOLE TIME I SAW YOU, THAT'S ALL YOU WERE DOING. STAKIN PAYPAS


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FUCK THE BULLSHIT, POST SOME PICS. :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

post up some more pics.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i brought my camera, just didnt take any. sorry.

did spend about 20 minutes with joe ray.....fukkn highlight of my weekend. 

said he wants to see at least 3 pages per issue devoted to bikes. as long as things go right with advertising and sponsors, that will happen. said he wants to leave a photograper here for the whole week. just to do features. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Was there girls there like this? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jul 22 2007, 12:44 AM~8362051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 21 2007, 11:18 PM~8361588
> *just to tease everyone, some of the bikes that were there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*the return of knights quest 2* :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2007, 11:38 PM~8362018
> *i brought my camera, just didnt take any.  sorry.
> 
> did spend about 20 minutes with joe ray.....fukkn highlight of my weekend.
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> just to tease everyone, some of the bikes that were there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

That was definitely a good tease! :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2007, 12:38 AM~8362018
> *i brought my camera, just didnt take any.  sorry.
> 
> did spend about 20 minutes with joe ray.....fukkn highlight of my weekend.
> ...


i think REC might be getting a feature soon also :0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

a little more tease, :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i love this picture


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

probably last one till later tonight, i got to go get ready


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

now these are the last ones


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn nice pics, I love that chain whit the twist, is it rec's?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yeah, that's REC's chain


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 21 2007, 11:09 PM~8361857
> *THE WHOLE TIME I SAW YOU, THAT'S ALL YOU WERE DOING.  STAKIN PAYPAS
> *


550 in total.. could of made more..but everyone was ready to go. i was hooking ****** up cheap..


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

wat bike is this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats recs...
"problemas"


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

dam i didnt recanize it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 22 2007, 06:54 PM~8363199
> *dam i didnt recanize it
> *


You blind? he didn't change anything from Vegas :twak:

:roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 11:56 AM~8363210
> *You blind? he didn't change anything from Vegas :twak:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


yes



looks driffent 2 me in a driffent angle


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thanks for some bad ass pics noe.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i hear its a bad ass show already


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

damn


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

did problemas got stripped???


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i demand more pics come on


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks likw the Super Show already. More pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got back,long ass drive. met some cool people. justdeez cutn3's rec and tony. I looked for others but no luck. post pics either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I didnt bother taken picks of them nasty bitches LRM called models


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

they the best


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn it any one yet


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

For all those haterz that thought I wouldnt make it see yall in VEGAS fuckers. BEST IN SHOW 1ST PLACE . Thanks haters for gettin me motivated.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 23 2007, 04:57 AM~8366310
> *For all those haterz that thought I wouldnt make it see yall in VEGAS fuckers.  BEST IN SHOW 1ST PLACE . Thanks haters for gettin me motivated.
> *


:thumbsup: :yes:



2D Grave 1st place Best in Show Trike, 1st place Full Custom trike congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post pic s or did not happen damn it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I looked for you propem


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 09:57 PM~8366310
> *For all those haterz that thought I wouldnt make it see yall in VEGAS fuckers.  BEST IN SHOW 1ST PLACE . Thanks haters for gettin me motivated.
> *


tought u fuked up the frame or it was a game


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Post the pics. TonyO im fucking celebrating bro.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 22 2007, 07:02 PM~8366351
> *tought u fuked up the frame or it was a game
> *


i fuken new it come on shit it broke wat kind of excuse it that 
wat ever the fuck post pics


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 wheeler:

1st Best in Show: Freddy Bike

Wolverine 2nd Best Bike

3rd best in show REC.

REC: Best Engraving, Best Accessories, Best Paint, Best Murals



12" 1st place TonyO with Lil Devil :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 07:02 PM~8366348
> *I looked for you propem
> *



I was right behind you, with nate (lil phoenix from ROLLERZ)


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 22 2007, 07:03 PM~8366362
> *2 wheeler:
> 
> 1st Best in Show:  Freddy Bike
> ...


rec GOT 2ND BEST OF sHOW


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 23 2007, 05:04 AM~8366380
> *rec GOT 2ND BEST OF sHOW
> *


Ah ok well I thought I messed something up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 05:08 AM~8366399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quit clownin post the real pics :twak:



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 08:08 PM~8366399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post drop em and that purple legions one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know Ima get chopped.LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 10:19 PM~8366464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos bikes that and thats a 12in
haha cranks backwards


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its lil devil tony o bought that last super show 
i dont kno how the parts flow with it but its aight


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 22 2007, 10:23 PM~8366483
> *whos bikes that and thats a 12in
> haha cranks backwards
> *


must be a japanese bike.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

o i aint no that was it look iight like the frame murals


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

witch bike is Dorp em's


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

the supposedly busted 2 d grave.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jul 22 2007, 10:37 PM~8366558
> *witch bike is Dorp em's
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 23 2007, 05:23 AM~8366483
> *whos bikes that and thats a 12in
> haha cranks backwards
> *


ITs mine and the crank is on the other side because that's how the chain guard was made to go on by Manny's bike shop. It took 1st 12"


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

wheres more pics?? who black and white bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 23 2007, 05:26 AM~8366495
> *must be a japanese bike.
> *


China Schwinn :roflmao:

Naw its a mod just like cars do left side driving :scrutinize:

Watch out Schwinn66 I'm comin for you in 12" category, its on now :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Jul 23 2007, 05:43 AM~8366622
> *wheres more pics?? who black and white bike
> *


The black and white bike has the Spy Vs Spy parts that Justdeez did. Justdez and him are roomates, I dont think the owner gets on LIL though :dunno:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Did playboy take a place???Did sic713 take his bike??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 07:50 PM~8366690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Man it gets better. LRM just called me, REC n I have a photo shoot tomorrow. Things get better for EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any miracles pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 22 2007, 10:00 PM~8366753
> *any miracles pics
> *


I have some but I will post more tomorrow. I gotta go to work in the morning.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any miracles pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 09:04 PM~8366367
> *I was right behind you, with nate (lil phoenix from ROLLERZ)
> *


then why didnt you say whats up fool.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mayne that show was bad i ges shit 
props to dropem and rec and legions and tony o


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

did sic713 bike make it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

he actualy did








not show


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife+Jul 22 2007, 07:50 PM~8366687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no....


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SLO AND TEXASBOWTIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ALOT TO MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW  AND I TOOK 1ST IN MY CLASS


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'll upload mine real quick, but i didnt take too many...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 22 2007, 08:34 PM~8367084
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SLO AND TEXASBOWTIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ALOT TO MAKE IT TO THIS SHOW  AND I TOOK 1ST IN MY CLASS
> *


Whats your class?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

post them up yo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whos who? I know what Noe looks like but whos everyone else?


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I really just noticed some of these pics came out blurry...sorry...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Jul 22 2007, 09:34 PM~8367084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


semi-custom

still the champ...


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

damn them pics are blury


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 07:19 PM~8366464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This one is clean and pretty simple I like it.


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 22 2007, 11:56 PM~8367341
> *Whos who? I know what Noe looks like but whos everyone else?
> 
> 
> ...


FROM LEFT TO RIGHT:
BERTO , REC, Lil DROP'EM , DROP'EM, NOE from TEXAS


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2007, 11:06 PM~8367458
> *damn them pics are blury
> *


I know...I need to take some photography classes or somethin


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 22 2007, 10:12 PM~8367517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THE NEW MILD TEXAS CHAMP SEE U IN LV


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 23 2007, 12:15 AM~8367538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that trike is the shit allways liked it whos the owner


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats all I got, sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Jul 22 2007, 09:08 PM~8367476-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sponored by who??
lol....
lookin good guys...


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 10:03 PM~8367414
> *
> semi-custom
> 
> ...



WOULD OF BEEN TIGHT TO COMPETE WITH YOU BUT THEY KEEP ME IN MILD ......I TOOK 1ST IN MILD EASILY.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ill post pics tomorrow......my camera is dead....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jul 22 2007, 10:47 PM~8367777
> *WOULD OF BEEN TIGHT TO COMPETE WITH YOU BUT THEY KEEP ME IN MILD ......I TOOK 1ST IN MILD EASILY.
> *


lets step it up , or maybe i should build a mild up real quick...

either way we love the comp. should have seen the mess at our shop we cleared the semi hours before the show.. came out slick

congrats on your win and handle it in vegas. rep tex.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

man drop em that pump looks great on the trike !


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 22 2007, 09:12 PM~8367517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 did sic paint this one?
2 were the fuck u get the fantacies?
3 nice tank but wats that wite shit


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 09:54 PM~8366717
> *Man it gets better. LRM just called me, REC n I have a photo shoot tomorrow. Things get better for EXCLUSIVE.
> *


*Congrats to both of you guys on your shoot manana and on the Wins Today. I knew Texas was gonna bring it to the table 2day *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jul 22 2007, 10:04 PM~8367915
> *1 did sic paint this one?
> 2 were the fuck u get the fantacies?
> 3 nice tank but wats that wite shit
> *


yes
??
plexiglass with neons under it..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

yup thanks to sic and carlos


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

before the clear... on wed.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

nothin fancy but got what it takes to make points i guess


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

someone gonna get mad bout this pic...

how lowriders are made on my side...


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 10:38 PM~8368175
> *someone gonna get mad bout this pic...
> 
> how lowriders are made on my side...
> ...


 :0 why you didnt take off the bearing cups?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jul 23 2007, 12:02 AM~8368338
> *:0 why you didnt take off the bearing cups?
> *


to not chip and damage fresh paint....


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 11:03 PM~8368349
> *to not chip and damage fresh paint....
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 22 2007, 09:54 PM~8366717
> *Man it gets better. LRM just called me, REC n I have a photo shoot tomorrow. Things get better for EXCLUSIVE.
> *



thats tight homie......mine and freedy bike had a photo shoot the day of set up on the side of the arena........


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 21 2007, 10:23 PM~8361595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


putting in work on one of my club members bikes  and it was kool meeting you sic keep it up


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks for all the pics wish i was there looks like a blast keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HERES A FEW JUST TO START. MORE LATER.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: JUSTDEEZ, Bert
GO TO SLEEP BITCH









FROM LEFT TO RIGHT
NOE - SCREWSTONETX - DROPEM - REC - ME - SIC713 - RABBIT


CAUGHT THAT BOY CUTN3'S SLIPPIN AT MCDONALDS









ANOTHER SPECIAL PIC ONLY JUSTDEEZ CAN BRING

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

BUT NOW LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, I GOTTA TRY TO GO TO SLEEP.

GOTTA WAKE UP IN 4 HOURS TO GO TO A PHOTOSHOOT FOR LRM. :biggrin: 
MY NEW BEST FRIEND, JOE RAY, HOOKED ME UP








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
KEEP IT GANGSTA, IM OUT!!

OH YEAH. I GOT 3RD :cheesy: FIRST TIME PLACING AT LRM SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LEGIONS GOT 

1ST RAD 
1ST MILD
1ST FULL
2ND RAD TRIKE
3RD OVERALL TRIKE 
1ST OVERALL BIKE 
3RD OVERALL BIKE 
AND A LOT OF AWARDS


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE came out with:

2nd place full bike
1st place full trike
2nd BEST of SHOW BIKE
1st BEST of SHOW TRIKE
Best plating
Best Murals
Best accesories
Best paint
2 PHOTOSHOOTS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.

REC AND DROPEM YOU GUYS ARE STARTING OFF ON THE RIGHT FOOT WITH EXCLUSIVE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND RE TX TO THE FULLEST!

TO LEGIONS.....CONGRATS ON THE WINS AND NOT A BAD SHOWING FOR LAST MINUTE PLANNING......KEEP UP THE SPIRIT AND THINGS WILL GET BETTER.

VEGAS ANYONE??


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Ill be in Vegas!!! I hope. 

Congrats to everyone that showed. 

I sense I little Legions Exclusive rivalry going on here. I like it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 06:17 AM~8369309
> *Ill be in Vegas!!! I hope.
> 
> Congrats to everyone that showed.
> ...



Never will there be rivalry between us n LEGIONS. They are all great people. So there is no need for rumors of that sort to be started. See you in VEGAS!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

CONGRATS DROP EM JUST MAKE SURE YOU MENTION TNT IN THE PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

So who won the trikes?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my pics are uploading.......heres one to start 1st place mild


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

more pics in about 5 min


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 10:38 PM~8368175
> *someone gonna get mad bout this pic...
> 
> how lowriders are made on my side...
> ...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I'LL START WITH LEGIONS FIRST......

MY NEW BIKE
WIZARD STYLE 2...BODY WORK BY LOS CUSTOM AND PAINT BY SIC713


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 12:05 AM~8368680
> *putting in work on one of my club members bikes   and it was kool meeting you sic keep it up
> *


 same here dude..might be hitting up you guys show.. not sure yet..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 23 2007, 08:01 AM~8369255
> *CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS.
> 
> REC AND DROPEM YOU GUYS ARE STARTING OFF ON THE RIGHT FOOT WITH EXCLUSIVE, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK AND RE TX TO THE FULLEST!
> ...



U KNOW IM DOWN....JUST GOT TO GET THE PARTS FINISHED IN TIME...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey everyone, first i wanna say thanks to drop 'em and his family for iniviting me to stay at there home. i really appreciate it. 

second, this was the first LRM show i have been to but won't be the last. i was amazed by the creativity of some of the bikes that were there and it was also cool hanging out with layitlow members, drop 'em, REC, justdeez, STRANGE, TonyO, Cut N 3's, Lil Phx, and i also met some other guys like Wally Dogg and Smiley's Undertaker from Majestics. it was a great show and congrats to all the winners, especially my club, Exclusive. 

i have 222 bike pics and i will post each and every one of them later today, just be patient with me, 

noe_from_texas


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM! Looks like everyone in Houston pulled out everything they had hope to see most of these at the SuperShow, Man if all these bikes plus the bikes that have already qualified earlier in the year show up in VEGAS its going to be packed in there.

Nice to see Knights Quest II out again, still looks good from years ago. Also seen TONY O purchased the LIL Devil bike from FK, man when are you going to stop buying bikes and start building your own??? ( No offense but havent seen you put hands on homie) but looks like your keeping those old bikes alive. Dam Wolverine came back out but didint expect the old throw back frame and it still looks as good as it did when it first came out. Seen alot of pics of old bikes from way back in the day THE CROW always loved that paint job!!!! Looks like BOTY is going to be interesting this year!!! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!! Hope to meet some of you in VEGAS!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i have a video coming up too of are club.....it will show us lined up and go in detail of all of are bikes at the show....also it will show how my neons work on my front tank.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 22 2007, 01:09 AM~8361857
> *THE WHOLE TIME I SAW YOU, THAT'S ALL YOU WERE DOING.  STAKIN PAYPAS
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

man all the bikes came out good 
lookin clean :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whos bikes are whos from knights?, its been so long since ive seen them


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thats all the pics i have .......got a video coming up shortly..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

legions video at the show.......
hope it works.....let me know what u think.

http://img532.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0446kt6.flv


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i want to thank everyone that has let me work on their projects.. my boys from "bad influences", miracles, true eminece, knights, legions,str8crazy and his crew..... it was nice to see alot of work ive done make it big, im blessed.. i really appriciate...

justdeez, thanks for sponsored mirrors,them hoes where sic...

drop'em.. i told u it would be done it time,and it was, but its not over yet.. i got something extra special in store for you... thanks for putting up with my shit and lazyness.. and all the money it cost ya!... lol..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^my bike has 3 ghost flames but you cant realy see them cuz they are a little to light but steel a hater kustoms is gonna fix that :biggrin: 








































knights of pleasure


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 01:58 PM~8371357
> *i want to thank everyone  that has let me work on their projects.. my boys from "bad influences", miracles, true eminece, knights, legions,str8crazy and his crew..... it was nice to see alot of work ive done make it big, im blessed.. i really appriciate...
> justdeez, thanks for sponsored mirrors,them hoes where sic...
> *



COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU MAYNE. GET READY TO SEE YOUR NAME IN THE MAGAZINE FOR THE NEXT FEW MONTHS. YOU THINK YOURE TIRED NOW? JUST WAIT.  EVERYTHING'S BIGGER IN TEXAS, YOURE ABOUT TO LIVE UP TO THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 01:24 PM~8371520
> *COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU MAYNE.  GET READY TO SEE YOUR NAME IN THE MAGAZINE FOR THE NEXT FEW MONTHS.  YOU THINK YOURE TIRED NOW? JUST WAIT.   EVERYTHING'S BIGGER IN TEXAS, YOURE ABOUT TO LIVE UP TO THAT. :biggrin:
> *


congrats on ur accomplishments homie n thanks for the help wit my sons pedal car....... get ready cause there's more 2 come ...n like u say "keep it gangsta"


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

i see u rec.....n congrats 2 u too .... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8371552
> *congrats on ur accomplishments homie n  thanks for the help wit my sons pedal car....... get ready cause there's more 2 come ...n like u say "keep it gangsta"
> *


Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 
FOR MORE INFO:
832-434-9218

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS & BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......TRULY BLESS

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Jul 23 2007, 12:30 PM~8371566
> *i see u rec.....n congrats 2 u too .... :biggrin:
> *


Congrats too you can wait to see your pedal car done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 12:24 PM~8371520
> *COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU MAYNE.  GET READY TO SEE YOUR NAME IN THE MAGAZINE FOR THE NEXT FEW MONTHS.  YOU THINK YOURE TIRED NOW? JUST WAIT.   EVERYTHING'S BIGGER IN TEXAS, YOURE ABOUT TO LIVE UP TO THAT. :biggrin:
> *


im use to it dude.. i was striping none stop.. didnt sleep for 24 hrs..
im ready... the bigger the better..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Aint nobody trying kick it with juangotti  but justdeez and you know i didnt want to talk to that fool. LOL j/p fool. I looked for all yall. Some of yall ****** seemed shy or some shit. Aint nobidy tryin say whats up.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 11:58 AM~8371357
> *i want to thank everyone  that has let me work on their projects.. my boys from "bad influences", miracles, true eminece, knights, legions,str8crazy and his crew..... it was nice to see alot of work ive done make it big, im blessed.. i really appriciate...
> 
> justdeez, thanks for sponsored mirrors,them hoes where sic...
> ...


You already know. This weekend coming up I will take the trike apart and take it your way I had a goal and im in the right path. I got best of show triken a phtoshoot. Now, I want the title! Dont worry about the money that it cost me, it got me where I wanted to be, my son leaving my dream! THANKS SIC.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 12:49 PM~8371728
> *Aint nobody trying kick it with juangotti  but justdeez and you know i didnt want to talk to that fool. LOL j/p fool. I looked for all yall. Some of yall ****** seemed shy or some shit. Aint nobidy tryin say whats up.
> *



Lil PHNX wanted to meet you!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 23 2007, 02:53 PM~8371769
> *Lil PHNX wanted to meet you!
> *


Well what happen. I wanted to me lots of people but all I saw were a few peeps.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i never saw you juangotti, i would have come up to you


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

congrats to everone looked like a great show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 03:05 PM~8371867
> *i never saw you juangotti, i would have come up to you
> *


Thats what they all say :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 23 2007, 12:52 PM~8371756
> *You already know. This weekend coming up I will take the trike apart and take it your way I had a goal and im in the right path. I got best of show triken a phtoshoot. Now, I want the title! Dont worry about the money that it cost me, it got me where I wanted to be, my son leaving my dream! THANKS SIC.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 02:19 PM~8371962
> *Thats what they all say  :angry:
> *


i was talking to tonyO and he said you were there so i went to look for you but didn't find you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 03:23 PM~8371986
> *i was talking to tonyO and he said you were there so i went to look for you but didn't find you
> *


  

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: juangotti, Bert, *Cut N 3's, *ripsta85, Str8crazy80
I met this home boy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 02:26 PM~8372020
> *
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


me too, cool dude


i met ms. dani


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How can you miss me?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey bert, are you the one that owns that black bike?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 03:28 PM~8372033
> *me too, cool dude
> i met ms. dani
> *


Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: noe_from_texas, juangotti, Cut N 3's, Bert, Str8crazy80


i think i saw Str8crazy80, but not sure it was him


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8372047
> *Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


i'm gonna post them but i want to see if it's ok with her first :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

NOE, I DID GET TOOK MEET YOU...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2007, 02:32 PM~8372079
> *NOE, I DID GET TOOK MEET YOU...
> *


don't think so


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 09:44 AM~8370417
> *same here dude..might be hitting up you guys show.. not sure yet..
> *


Allready did you git a flyer? tryed to git one out to everyone we could. and if you do hit me up good chance to make some money out here  and bring a bigger bike crowd than last year hopefully


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 01:52 PM~8372227
> *Allready did you git a flyer? tryed to git one out to everyone we could. and if you do hit me up good chance to make some money out here  and bring a bigger bike crowd than last year hopefully
> *


i have the wego flyer..
yea, i might bring my stuff with me.. ill see what happens


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 02:56 PM~8372250
> *i have the wego flyer..
> yea, i might bring my stuff with me.. ill see what happens
> *


when is that WEGO show?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 02:29 PM~8372047
> *Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *



she never p.m.ed me but here's one of them :biggrin:

*LL Cool Noe* :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What to say what up and congrad's to all winners, I was a pleasure to me and and hang out with everbody ( tony o, noe, juangotti, rec, drop'em, sic, justdees, and my atx peeps cadillac pimpin, atx legion, AND all of Miracles :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 03:59 PM~8372277
> *she never p.m.ed me but here's one of them :biggrin:
> *


PM me the rest :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2007, 03:01 PM~8372290
> *PM me the rest :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


nah, it's the same just more close up


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN, ALOT OF SIC' ASS BIKES AT THIS SHOW


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Snapped a picture of some work sic did makin that bread


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 03:20 PM~8372444
> *Snapped a picture of some work sic did makin that bread
> 
> 
> ...


were you wearing some black converse yesterday?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes he was..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THX TO SIC FOR ALL HIS BAD ASS WORK FROM MIRACLES CAR AND BIKE CLUB...............SEE U REAL SOON SIC.............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 02:03 PM~8372312
> *:nono:
> nah, it's the same just more close up
> 
> ...



They are going to beat your ass.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

who? 
:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 04:25 PM~8373254
> *who?
> :dunno:  :ugh:
> *



The LAW at home hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 23 2007, 05:41 PM~8373361
> *The LAW at home hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 02:25 PM~8372469
> *were you wearing some black converse yesterday?
> *


 :yes: had a black shirt on that had our show on it front and back


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 23 2007, 02:03 PM~8372312
> *:nono:
> nah, it's the same just more close up
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh!!!, What happened to that green trike fro RO? Did it show up? :dunno: Did he qualify at another show?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Jul 23 2007, 08:17 PM~8373993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt show. :dunno:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

any 26 inch bike pics?


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

Looks like alot of nice bikes!
Congrats to all that placed and also to those getting photoshoots!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 07:16 PM~8374534
> *were you the guy that asked me for a broom?
> 
> *


Nope didnt need one


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 23 2007, 07:09 PM~8374471
> *Oh!!!, What happened to that green trike fro RO? Did it show up?  :dunno: Did he qualify at another show?
> *


No show


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I wish I would of taken my trike I would of gotten first or second in my *catorgy because they only called first  and a 30 year plaque would of looked nice.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 10:46 PM~8375504
> *Nope didnt need one
> *


one of your guys did. just making sure it wasnt you, since i didnt get to meet you this year.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

did any one git a shirt this year in their gift bag


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

damn the shop was so packed. i couldnt even walk around. there was fresh paint everywhere.














> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 22 2007, 11:38 PM~8368175
> *someone gonna get mad bout this pic...
> 
> how lowriders are made on my side...
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

yup, 2003 LRM shirt










> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 09:51 PM~8375574
> *did any one git a shirt this year in their gift bag
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Jul 23 2007, 09:04 PM~8375730
> *yup, 2003 LRM shirt
> *


I didnt git one :angry:  i got a 07 calander


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

all it is is another work shirt... :biggrin: 











> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 10:39 PM~8376086
> *I didnt git one :angry:    i got a 07 calander
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 23 2007, 08:49 PM~8375553
> *one of your guys did.  just making sure it wasnt you, since i didnt get to meet you this year.
> *


I saw you but you were ridding by on a skate board on the phone


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Look what I took :0 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 09:06 PM~8376366
> *Look what I took :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass pic.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 24 2007, 12:03 AM~8376342
> *I saw you but you were ridding by on a skate board on the phone
> *


HELL YEAH, THAT WOULD BE ME!!!
RIDING A BOARD, PHONE IN ONE HAND, SMOKES IN THE OTHER.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 24 2007, 08:57 AM~8378476
> *HELL YEAH, THAT WOULD BE ME!!!
> RIDING A BOARD, PHONE IN ONE HAND, SMOKES IN THE OTHER.
> *


Remember the day before you got a house call on your own board..hahahahahaha..thats how we do it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 11:00 AM~8378493
> *Remember the day before you got a house call on your own board..hahahahahaha..thats how we do it
> *


SHUT THE HELL UP. YOU WERE JUST AS SURPRISED AS ME.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 24 2007, 09:01 AM~8378499
> *SHUT THE HELL UP.  YOU WERE JUST AS SURPRISED AS ME.
> *


I didnt know he could do that.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i missed out on something..
explain..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 09:47 AM~8378813
> *i missed out on something..
> explain..
> *


Hell Yeah you did. Line up night danny was acting cool riding his skate board, when REC;s brother told him can I use it he siad yes. We thought he couldnt ride but damn that boy surprized everyone, made justdeez leave forgetting his board behind hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice meeting Rec after the show was over. Bikes look great, Also wanna say watup to Legions!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 24 2007, 12:27 PM~8379159
> *Nice meeting Rec after the show was over. Bikes look great, Also wanna say watup to Legions!
> *



whut up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 11:50 AM~8378840
> *Hell Yeah you did. Line up night danny was acting cool riding his skate board, when REC;s brother told him can I use it he siad yes. We thought he couldnt ride but damn that boy surprized everyone, made justdeez leave forgetting his board behind hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


i got showed up on my own board :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

All the esclade power wheels were dope

This one had front and back switches :nicoderm: 

















Transformers........ the doors were cool

















This one was cool too


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 24 2007, 04:21 PM~8380501
> *All the esclade power wheels were dope
> 
> This one had front and back switches :nicoderm:
> ...


i had one of those when i was little. i had the bigfoot monster truck theme with custom paint, pinstriping, upolstery, and entertainment system.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i don't think i took pics of any of those


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 23 2007, 08:36 PM~8370765
> *DAM! Looks like everyone in Houston pulled out everything they had hope to see most of these at the SuperShow, Man if all these bikes plus the bikes that have already qualified earlier in the year show up in VEGAS its going to be packed in there.
> 
> Nice to see Knights Quest II out again, still looks good from years ago. Also seen TONY O purchased the LIL Devil bike from FK, man when are you going to stop buying bikes and start building your own??? ( No offense but havent seen you put hands on homie) but looks like your keeping those old bikes alive. Dam Wolverine came back out but didint expect the old throw back frame and it still looks as good as it did when it first came out. Seen alot of pics of old bikes from way back in the day THE CROW always loved that paint job!!!! Looks like BOTY is going to be interesting this year!!! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!! Hope to meet some of you in VEGAS!!!!
> *


WTF asshole tough talk from a guy that BOUGHT his bike from ME and didn't even finish paying me for it :uh: Yeah we settled, but on a display worth only half of the $$ your sorry ass owes me.

Hey I was willing to let bygones be bygones but you stir this shit up and I'll air your dirty laundry like it ain't nothin cuz it ain't. Now go crying to your 4th club and see what they can build for you before you hop again, who'll it be next? Majestics? :angry: They call you a hopper but it ain't cuz you got a car , cuz you iz a CLUB hopper  

Lil Devil holds sentimental value to me, I dont think I"d ever sell it not even at twice what I paid for it. I did happen to put fresh forks, sissybar, and handlebars on it , all TNT parts. 

As far as building my own bikes I guess you didn't see my new frame in the Denver pics did you? :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2007, 04:20 PM~8381299
> *WTF asshole tough talk from a guy that BOUGHT his bike from ME and didn't even finish paying me for it  :uh:  Yeah we settled, but on a display worth only half of the $$ your sorry ass owes me.
> 
> Hey I was willing to let bygones be bygones but you stir this shit up and I'll air your dirty laundry like it ain't nothin cuz it ain't.  Now go crying to your 4th club and see what they can build for you before you hop again, who'll it be next?  Majestics?  :angry:  They call you a hopper but it ain't cuz you got a car , cuz you iz a CLUB hopper
> ...


damn, tony's mad :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 24 2007, 03:47 PM~8381497
> *damn, tony's mad :0
> *



Hell yeah he is. I would to.


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 23 2007, 11:06 PM~8376366
> *Look what I took :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


best pic so far


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8381299
> *WTF asshole tough talk from a guy that BOUGHT his bike from ME and didn't even finish paying me for it  :uh:  Yeah we settled, but on a display worth only half of the $$ your sorry ass owes me.
> 
> Hey I was willing to let bygones be bygones but you stir this shit up and I'll air your dirty laundry like it ain't nothin cuz it ain't.  Now go crying to your 4th club and see what they can build for you before you hop again, who'll it be next?  Majestics?  :angry:  They call you a hopper but it ain't cuz you got a car , cuz you iz a CLUB hopper
> ...




Don't get mad homie because Tony O has the money to buy bikes!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Jul 25 2007, 01:47 AM~8381497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yessad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jul 25 2007, 02:31 AM~8381803
> *Don't get mad homie because Tony O has the money to buy bikes!!!!!!
> *



Thanks bROtha. I just get pissed when ignorant ass people get on here talkin shit when they ain't got room to talk. Now if BigTex or Toyshop came on here bustin my nuts I'd have to crawl in a hole cuz I ain't got a title takin bike like they do but they aren't like that. I got show winners and I ain't about to stop. If I buy a frame or a bike I'm going to change it up. The ONLY bikes I bought that I haven't done anything with is some of my originals because I mean come on they're original ya know, can't mess with perfection :biggrin: but if I buy a custom bike you betta believe its gonna come out looking different than when I bought it


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jul 23 2007, 10:36 AM~8370765
> *DAM! Looks like everyone in Houston pulled out everything they had hope to see most of these at the SuperShow, Man if all these bikes plus the bikes that have already qualified earlier in the year show up in VEGAS its going to be packed in there.
> 
> Nice to see Knights Quest II out again, still looks good from years ago. Also seen TONY O purchased the LIL Devil bike from FK, man when are you going to stop buying bikes and start building your own??? ( No offense but havent seen you put hands on homie) but looks like your keeping those old bikes alive. Dam Wolverine came back out but didint expect the old throw back frame and it still looks as good as it did when it first came out. Seen alot of pics of old bikes from way back in the day THE CROW always loved that paint job!!!! Looks like BOTY is going to be interesting this year!!! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!! Hope to meet some of you in VEGAS!!!!
> *



wow i cant believe im reading this. look matt i already told ya before and i even got on your level and even apologized for somethings but this shit right here is the shit that causes problems. if i was you i wouldnt say shit bout tony buying this bike and that bike at least he has the money to do it and yeah i guess he is keeping them alive but why put him on blast for you bought your bike from him if i do remember and pretty much took the credit for it so dont go there with him


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2007, 04:34 PM~8381820
> *Thanks bROtha.  I just get pissed when ignorant ass people get on here talkin shit when they ain't got room to talk.  Now if BigTex or Toyshop came on here bustin my nuts I'd have to crawl in a hole cuz I ain't got a title takin bike like they do but they aren't like that.  I got show winners and I ain't about to stop.  If I buy a frame or a bike I'm going to change it up.  The ONLY bikes I bought that I haven't done anything with is some of my originals because I mean come on they're original ya know, can't mess with perfection  :biggrin:  but if I buy a custom bike you betta believe its gonna come out looking different than when I bought it
> *




I fell you on that Tony! I buy bikes just like you on here and i'm not going to stop because of broke people talking shit!!!!! I'll tell you what ,next year I'm going to buy big hitters to go with the dragon bike!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 24 2007, 01:21 PM~8380501
> *All the esclade power wheels were dope
> 
> This one had front and back switches :nicoderm:
> ...



gangster i love the transformers one


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2007, 07:34 PM~8381820
> *Thanks bROtha.  I just get pissed when ignorant ass people get on here talkin shit when they ain't got room to talk.  Now if BigTex or Toyshop came on here bustin my nuts I'd have to crawl in a hole cuz I ain't got a title takin bike like they do but they aren't like that.  I got show winners and I ain't about to stop.  If I buy a frame or a bike I'm going to change it up.  The ONLY bikes I bought that I haven't done anything with is some of my originals because I mean come on they're original ya know, can't mess with perfection  :biggrin:  but if I buy a custom bike you betta believe its gonna come out looking different than when I bought it
> *


X100. this is for the haters out there. if tony got the money then he must be doin something right. he can spend it the way he wants. and just cause you dont have money doesnt mean you should bring people down for having the money. get a job


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 25 2007, 03:14 AM~8382083
> *X100. this is for the haters out there. if tony got the money then he must be doin something right. he can spend it the way he wants. and just cause you dont have money doesnt mean you should bring people down for having the money. get a job
> *


Thanks brotha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2007, 05:20 PM~8382112
> *Thanks brotha. :thumbsup:
> *



Get'um Tony EXCLUSIVE got your back


----------



## $$waylow59$$ (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 22 2007, 04:50 AM~8362813
> *probably last one till later tonight, i got to go get ready
> 
> 
> ...


that red trike is clean


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

drama rama. man i need to finish my bike. i hate starting on projects and never finishing them


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP DROPEM MAYNE...............WHAT I MISS HOMIE.................


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 24 2007, 04:57 PM~8381959
> *gangster i love the transformers one
> *


yea it was pretty cool seeing the transformer one drive around after the show with the doors up it was playing paul walls break em' off  

and the one with switches was cool cuz the guys kids got in it and were hitting the switches.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 24 2007, 07:22 PM~8383173
> *WAT UP DROPEM MAYNE...............WHAT I MISS HOMIE.................
> *



This ****** in here talking down on my boy TonyO man


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 06:51 AM~8384054
> *This ****** in here talking down on my boy TonyO man
> *


Yep but its cool I know peeps up in here got my back :thumbsup:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

tonyo pm sent get back at me.need to talk to u


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 25 2007, 07:40 AM~8384519
> *tonyo pm sent get back at me.need to talk to u
> *


alright cabron let me give you a call


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. tony doesnt like me.. there rumors are true..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 24 2007, 11:36 PM~8385209
> *damn.. tony doesnt like me.. there rumors are true..
> *


Come on now..............TonyO is just a quite one in person, but on lil he is totally different................. Dont worry H-TOWN likes your dark ass


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

tony is gangster what are you guys talking about i seen him beat some guy down for looking at his shoes crazy huh that fool is like a bomb ready to explode


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 06:36 AM~8386065
> *tony is gangster what are you guys talking about i seen him beat some guy down for looking at his shoes crazy huh that fool is like a bomb ready to explode
> *



liar, liar, he wouldnt do that


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o yes he would tony is fucking nuts man he is the type of guy ya gotta watch out for ya know them nerdy 40 year old virgin ones who play with bikes. they the ones who usually put on lipstick in the mirror while they hold a teddy bear lol j/k tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 25 2007, 09:36 AM~8385209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:twak:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

PROBABLY NOT TONY YOU DONT SAY HI TO ANYONE YOUR MEAN YOUR NEW NAME IS TONY THE TERRIBLE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 05:08 PM~8386208
> *PROBABLY NOT TONY YOU DONT SAY HI TO ANYONE YOUR MEAN YOUR NEW NAME IS TONY THE TERRIBLE
> *


:nono:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I DONT THINK HE KNEW WHO I WAS WHEN I WALKED UP TO HIM.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 05:37 PM~8386387
> *I DONT THINK HE KNEW WHO I WAS WHEN I WALKED UP TO HIM.
> *


Not at first no but then later on I figured it was you :biggrin: 

You got any pics of the TNT steering wheel with your design on the bike? :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 24 2007, 03:20 PM~8381299
> *WTF asshole tough talk from a guy that BOUGHT his bike from ME and didn't even finish paying me for it  :uh:  Yeah we settled, but on a display worth only half of the $$ your sorry ass owes me.
> 
> Hey I was willing to let bygones be bygones but you stir this shit up and I'll air your dirty laundry like it ain't nothin cuz it ain't.  Now go crying to your 4th club and see what they can build for you before you hop again, who'll it be next?  Majestics?  :angry:  They call you a hopper but it ain't cuz you got a car , cuz you iz a CLUB hopper
> ...


YOU KNOW I HAVE YOUR BACK TONY!!!!! OH YOU KNOW THE BIG RO HAS YOUR BACK!!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 09:41 AM~8386410
> *Not at first no but then later on  I figured it was you  :biggrin:
> 
> You got any pics of the TNT steering wheel with your design  on the bike?  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT IT AT HOME. IM AT WORK NOW. :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 25 2007, 05:57 PM~8386513
> *I GOT IT AT HOME.  IM AT WORK NOW. :angry:
> *


:banghead:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HE HAD A STEERING WHEEL TOO OR WHAT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 06:50 AM~8386119
> *o yes he would tony is fucking nuts man he is the type of guy ya gotta watch out for ya know them nerdy 40 year old virgin ones who play with bikes. they the ones who usually put on lipstick in the mirror while they hold a teddy bear lol j/k tony
> *


Im glad you said that, n not me. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 25 2007, 07:54 AM~8386495
> *YOU KNOW I HAVE YOUR BACK TONY!!!!! OH YOU KNOW THE BIG RO HAS YOUR BACK!!!!!
> *


Glad you made it home ok. Did you unload your booster seat. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 06:43 PM~8386836
> *Glad you made it home ok. Did you unload your booster seat. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 09:16 AM~8387044
> *:roflmao:
> *



shhhhh. dont tell him


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 07:24 PM~8387085
> *shhhhh. dont tell him
> *


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, LIL PHX

Too late he's here hno:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 08:43 AM~8386836
> *Glad you made it home ok. Did you unload your booster seat. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


My dick is my booster seat!!!! :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 25 2007, 07:45 PM~8387262
> *My dick is my booster seat!!!! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 09:46 AM~8387269
> *:uh:
> *


Tony isn't time for you to go to sleep!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 25 2007, 07:47 PM~8387282
> *Tony isn't time for you to go to sleep!!!
> *


:nono: I dont have an exhaust pipe to suck on right now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 25 2007, 09:45 AM~8387262
> *My dick is my booster seat!!!! :0
> *


hahahahahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahah wait a minute ........................................................hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah your dick is your booster seat, so you sit on your dick hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Wuz Up man glad you made it home ok. Me n Tony just here bull shittin, so see you in VEGAS or what. ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 09:49 AM~8387303
> *:nono:  I dont have an exhaust pipe to suck on right now
> *



Wait a minute first a dick as a booster seat, then another one talking about a pipe to suck on............................................................. Im really going to think about the decisions I make you gay fuckers.....hahahahahahahahaah


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 25 2007, 06:34 AM~8386056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you was just trying to be nice..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 09:56 AM~8387349
> *bullshit.. i got a lot of hometown haters that pretend to be my boys... u know who!!
> 
> you was just trying to be nice..
> *


shut up SIC go back to sleep or something, aint nobody trying to hear your heart broken love life..hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha........ Dont cry my nigg. EXCLUSIVE will take care of you.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 25 2007, 07:52 PM~8387318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw fooker I'm always nice I don't front, people who know me know how I am.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Jul 25 2007, 09:59 AM~8387369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just giving you a hard time..you cool in my book...
no wheres my tnt sterring wheel.. trade you some custom made parts for a plated and engraved wheel..


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:01 AM~8387384
> *NO man, in line I was sittin in my chair behind the truck but there was a truck next to me that was on so I was sittin there sleepin with an exhaust pipe right next to me.  Nate thought I was dead!  He had Gene bump me with the trailor to see if I was alive still :roflmao:
> Naw fooker I'm always nice I don't front, people who know me know how I am.
> *


sure whatever fuckers, I guess nate got tired of standing infront of his computer so he logged off.................................He cant sit in front of the computer cause then he wont reach the floor hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. shhhh dont say nothing to him


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 25 2007, 08:03 PM~8387397-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's too funny :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:12 AM~8387470
> *Hmm that's something to ponder  I'll think about it and PM you
> that's too funny :roflmao:
> *



Hell yeah. He probably wont read it since he is a buisness man and he is always busy with his booster seat hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8387666
> *Hell yeah. He probably wont read it since he is a buisness man and he is always busy with his booster seat hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



He'll say "I got business to do, gotta crack down on a little old lady cuz she hasn't paid her bills in 4 months" he shows no mercy :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 Members: TonyO, RO.LIFER


Whatup brotha PM sent!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 07:50 PM~8387307
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahah wait a minute ........................................................hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah your dick is your booster seat, so you sit on your dick hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.  Wuz Up man glad you made it home ok. Me n Tony just here bull shittin, so see you in VEGAS or what. ?
> *



Yeah he's into that self lovin or somethin :dunno:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

WHATS CRACKIN B


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:42 AM~8387688
> *He'll say "I got business to do, gotta crack down on a little old lady cuz she hasn't paid her bills in 4 months"  he shows no mercy :roflmao:
> *



He is a trip man. It was tight that we all got to meet, Gene is cool too(bad ass car). Where are yall stain in VEGAS?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:45 AM~8387704
> *Yeah he's into that self lovin or somethin :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU THINK HE IS GOING TO GET MAD. Fuck him who cares yall my homies now


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 10:45 AM~8387706
> *WHATS CRACKIN B
> *



Its about time you get in here soldier!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 08:45 PM~8387707
> *He is a trip man. It was tight that we all got to meet, Gene is cool too(bad ass car). Where are yall stain in VEGAS?
> *


The official Vegas hotel of Rollerz, Stratosphere :thumbsup:


Hell yeah man thanks for lending the glass cleaner and tire spray. Just think, you contributed to cleaning the all time Bomb champ for another victory on the road to title number 3


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:49 AM~8387739
> *The official Vegas hotel of Rollerz,  Stratosphere :thumbsup:
> Hell yeah man thanks for lending the glass cleaner and tire spray.  Just think, you contributed to cleaning the all time Bomb champ for another victory on the road to title number 3
> *


no problem..... thats what we are here for. No matter who it is we all help each other. 1 question do you like SIC cause he is sad cause you aint his freind


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 08:53 PM~8387773
> *no problem..... thats what we are here for. No matter who it is we all help each other. 1 question do you like SIC cause he is sad cause you aint his freind
> *



The only peeps I got beef with right now are Ronin and WickedDragon68.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:57 AM~8387807
> *The only peeps I got beef with right now are Ronin and WickedDragon68.
> *


cool. I hope SIC is reading this I bet he is happy if he is reading this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 09:10 PM~8387919
> *no
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:12 AM~8387470
> *Hmm that's something to ponder  I'll think about it and PM you
> 
> *


let me know.. ill need a wheel.. ill have justdeez design it.. and you cut it..
let me know.. how much is one engraved, chromed,and shipped..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 25 2007, 09:13 PM~8387944
> *let me know.. ill need a wheel.. ill have justdeez design it.. and you cut it..
> let me know.. how much is one engraved, chromed,and shipped..
> *


PM sent


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 10:06 AM~8387415
> *sure whatever fuckers, I guess nate got tired of standing infront of his computer so he logged off.................................He cant sit in front of the computer cause then he wont reach the floor hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. shhhh dont say nothing to him
> *


I will look down on you when i hold that TOTY up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 26 2007, 02:03 AM~8390048
> *I will look down on you when i hold that TOTY up!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



PM Sent


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Jul 25 2007, 04:03 PM~8390048
> *I will look down on you when i hold that TOTY up!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Its about time you say something


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 03:19 AM~8390552
> *Its about time you say something
> *



I told you man he's been busy crackin down on deadbeat biz owners that don't pay their bills :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 05:23 PM~8390578
> *I told you man he's been busy crackin down on deadbeat biz owners that don't pay their bills  :roflmao:
> *



I think Im going to san mateo to re-qualify that way in vegas its just us 2 gong heah to head. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:49 AM~8387739
> *The official Vegas hotel of Rollerz,  Stratosphere :thumbsup:
> Hell yeah man thanks for lending the glass cleaner and tire spray.  Just think, you contributed to cleaning the all time Bomb champ for another victory on the road to title number 3
> *


 :0 thats were i might stay, its not sold out is it??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 26 2007, 03:39 AM~8390695
> *:0 thats were i might stay, its not sold out is it??
> *



I hope not I still gotta make my reservations for that weekend 

You bringing the bike out? Oh snap, a rematch, damn :tears:


----------



## mortalkombat2 (May 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 05:45 PM~8390750
> *I hope not I still gotta make my reservations for that weekend
> 
> You bringing the bike out?  Oh snap, a rematch, damn :tears:
> *


well im still undecided cuz i have not done what needs to be done to the bike and vegas is only a lil over 2 months away rite? wow time goes by fast. but phx 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mortalkombat2_@Jul 26 2007, 03:49 AM~8390784
> *well im still undecided cuz i have not done what needs to be done to the bike and vegas is only a lil over 2 months away rite? wow time goes by fast. but phx 4 sure  :biggrin:
> *


  

Is that stingray on them Jordans on your avartar? :0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 05:37 PM~8390671
> *I think Im going to san mateo to re-qualify that way in vegas its just us 2 gong heah to head. hahahahahahahaha
> *



if you are for real then hit me up cause i will be there for sure


----------



## Damu505 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 25 2007, 10:57 AM~8387807
> *The only peeps I got beef with right now are Ronin and WickedDragon68.
> *


You got beef with me tooooooooooo Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jul 26 2007, 05:36 AM~8391631
> *You got beef with me tooooooooooo Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



well sum beech that's news to me :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 25 2007, 06:11 PM~8390960
> *if you are for real then hit me up cause i will be there for sure
> *


I wont take the trike but me n my wife might fly down there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 08:10 AM~8395135
> *I wont take the trike but me n my wife might fly down there.
> *


Let me know if you guys come out here. I will show you guys around.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 08:26 AM~8395226
> *Let me know if you guys come out here. I will show you guys around.
> *


Cool. I sure will man, are you showing at the show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 08:29 AM~8395239
> *Cool. I sure will man, are you showing at the show
> *


Im not sure homie. But it would be cool if I got to meet you guys before vegas.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 08:31 AM~8395253
> *Im not sure homie. But it would be cool if I got to meet you guys before vegas.
> *


Yeah man give me your number so when I get there I can call you. Im suppose to meet up with RO-BC there too. What exactly is the date for that show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 08:34 AM~8395270
> *Yeah man give me your number so when I get there I can call you. Im suppose to meet up with RO-BC there too. What exactly is the date for that show
> *


The show is Aug 26th. I will be in town that saturday, the 25th but let me know. I will pm you in a second. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

raul im staying at your casa homie me and the rollerz family lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 26 2007, 08:44 AM~8395351
> *raul im staying at your casa homie me and the rollerz family lol
> *


Fuck it, take over the back yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 08:26 AM~8395226
> *Let me know if you guys come out here. I will show you guys around.
> *


fuck it i'll tag along too :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 06:45 PM~8395356
> *Fuck it, take over the back yard.  :thumbsup:
> *


  I'll sleep in the back, make sure to put my bikes in the house though in case it rains! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 08:50 AM~8395397
> *  I'll sleep in the back, make sure to put my bikes in the house though in case it rains!  :biggrin:
> *


No rain in cali in the summertime.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 26 2007, 08:48 AM~8395381
> *fuck it i'll tag along too :biggrin:
> *


  Bring the bomb. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 06:52 PM~8395413
> *  Bring the bomb.  :biggrin:
> *



x2 and maybe we'll bring the champ :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I WISH THE FUCK YOU GUYS WOULD BRING THE BOMB OF THE YEAR UP HERE AND YOUR BIKES TONY AS A MATTER OF FACT I GOTTA PRE REGISTER YOUR BIKE I FORGOT BOUT THAT DAMN IT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 26 2007, 07:16 PM~8395554
> *I WISH THE FUCK YOU GUYS WOULD BRING THE BOMB OF THE YEAR UP HERE AND YOUR BIKES TONY AS A MATTER OF FACT I GOTTA PRE REGISTER YOUR BIKE I FORGOT BOUT THAT DAMN IT
> *


Pre register it man, the application form in the new LRM has San Mateo and Portland. They haven't put it out for Vegas yet. They'll do that in next month's issue.


So pre register pirate bike bro!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 08:45 AM~8395356
> *Fuck it, take over the back yard.  :thumbsup:
> *



Il take your sisters room. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





























jk. Ill take your room you can sleep with Tony and his 14 bikes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 09:04 AM~8395477
> *x2 and maybe we'll bring the champ  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that will be cool


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 09:43 AM~8395734
> *Il take your sisters room.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jk. Ill take your room you can sleep with Tony and his 14 bikes
> *


Ok check this out. I got it ll figured out. Someone can sleep in the bushes. Another person can sleep next to the little shead out back. Another person in the gutter and I know we can stuff someone in the BBQ grill. :biggrin: 

And no one sleeps in my King size bed. No one unless your a qualified female. :uh:  :guns:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 08:52 AM~8395413
> *  Bring the bomb.  :biggrin:
> *


it wont be ready on time


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8395734
> *Il take your sisters room.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> jk. Ill take your room you can sleep with Tony and his 14 bikes
> *


hands off the chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 09:49 AM~8395795
> *Ok check this out. I got it ll figured out. Someone can sleep in the bushes. Another person can sleep next to the little shead out back. Another person in the gutter and I know we can stuff someone in the BBQ grill.  :biggrin:
> 
> And no one sleeps in my King size bed. No one unless your a qualified female.  :uh:    :guns:
> *


We will stick Tony in the grill.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I WILL SLEEP ON THE ROOF


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jul 26 2007, 09:56 AM~8395850
> *I WILL SLEEP ON THE ROOF
> *


how about no sleep and just party all night :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 07:55 PM~8395836
> *We will stick Tony in the grill.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 09:57 AM~8395864
> *hell yeah make carnitas out of me
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 08:03 PM~8395933
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :tears:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

any pics of those parts drop'em


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 10:04 AM~8395944
> *:0  :tears:
> *


Dont worry Tony u still my boy man dont cry


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BABOSO HYDROS_@Jul 26 2007, 10:05 AM~8395958
> *any pics of those parts drop'em
> *


I sent them to you already didnt I


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Damu505_@Jul 25 2007, 08:36 PM~8391631
> *You got beef with me tooooooooooo Tony!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 come by my house I'll show you a 16 inch radical I have for sale.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 26 2007, 10:11 AM~8396041
> *x2 come by my house I'll show you a 16 inch radical I have for sale.
> *


Did you make tony o's frame?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 26 2007, 11:15 AM~8396079
> *Did you make tony o's frame?
> *


I painted it, Gene did the metal work.


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 26 2007, 09:57 AM~8395864
> *:roflmao:
> *



 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 26 2007, 11:18 AM~8396582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OWNED LOL IS HE DEAD

IS HIS SHIRT FINALLY TUCKED OUT OF HIS PANTS CAUSE HE BE WEARING HIS SHIRT ALWAYS TUCKED IN LIKE ERKLE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 26 2007, 11:18 AM~8396582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No not my boy Tony, I can t beleave yall put him on blast like that.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 12:41 PM~8396736
> *No not my boy Tony, I can t beleave yall put him on blast like that.
> *


You should of been at the hotel in Denver, that was beef with Tony night. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 26 2007, 01:58 PM~8397861
> *You should of been at the hotel in Denver, that was beef with Tony night. :biggrin:
> *


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhit! 

I didnt knew Tony flew in that direction


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 26 2007, 08:11 PM~8396041
> *x2 come by my house I'll show you a 16 inch radical I have for sale.
> *



You fooker :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jul 26 2007, 09:18 PM~8396582
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Jul 26 2007, 11:58 PM~8397861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:buttkick: :nono: :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

a few more pics.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Their's me the one on the right in the black shirt


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

MY SON'S PEDAL CAR


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 10:11 PM~8416847
> *MY SON'S PEDAL CAR
> 
> 
> ...


SO THATS PRINCE GOOFY....................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 22 2007, 08:00 PM~8366753
> *any miracles pics
> *


NAW WE WERE CHILLIN................
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got mad pics,but I dont feel like resizing them so... here it goes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2007, 08:11 PM~8420647
> *
> Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29
> *


this is one nice schwinn. should have put the stik shifter on the bottom like a suicide shifter.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29


----------



## lowchevy1989 (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I know there was more pics. taken at the show. Come on JUANGTOTTI you took about 30 of the trike n you were even drooling over it.hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 04:12 PM~8427979
> *I know there was more pics. taken at the show. Come on JUANGTOTTI you took about 30 of the trike n you were even drooling over it.hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


LIES I did take a but load more ahahahahahahaha b itch ahahahahahah


----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2007, 05:15 PM~8420668
> *
> Shot with HP Photosmart E327 at 2007-07-29
> *


cluttered cluttered cluttered


----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 26 2007, 03:54 PM~8399016
> *a few more pics.
> 
> 
> ...



fake ass casino dreamin


----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 21 2007, 10:23 PM~8361595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not really a good striper not good with colors :uh:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 07:34 PM~8439612
> *fake ass casino dreamin
> *


it would put a beatdown on casino dreamin.


----------



## trillryder3 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8439631
> *it would put a beatdown on casino dreamin.
> *


are u serious the frame cant even compete with wolverine no murals

and the parts are trying to copy the owner would tell u his bike cant see casino dreamin


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 07:40 PM~8439656
> *are u serious the frame cant even compete with wolverine no murals
> 
> and the parts are trying to copy the owner would tell u his bike cant see casino dreamin
> *


are you blind or somethin, i know the owner of 2 d grave and he wont copy another bike. so stfu noob.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 05:43 PM~8439686
> *are you blind or somethin, i know the owner of 2 d grave and he wont copy another bike. so stfu noob.
> *


*
*



ha!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 04:40 PM~8439656
> *are u serious the frame cant even compete with wolverine no murals
> 
> and the parts are trying to copy the owner would tell u his bike cant see casino dreamin
> *



YOU FUCKING BLIND OR WHAT? I AINT EVEN GOING TO GET MAD CAUSE YOU PROBABLY DONT HAVE SHIT TO STEP UP WITH SO...................... SHUT THE FUCK UP, WHEN EVER WE WANT OPINIONS WE ASK FOR THEM............ OH YEAH WE DONT RIDE NO ONE ESPECIALLY THOSE CLUTTERED AS TRIKES! BOTH 2 D GRAVE N PROBLEMAS HAVE PAINT N BODY MODS, MURALS THAT COST MORE THAN YOUR PINCHE SHITTED UNDERWARE ******..........................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8439625
> *not really a good striper not good with colors :uh:
> *


must be doing somethin right if i had a waiting list noob!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8439625
> *not really a good striper not good with colors :uh:
> *


I wish you could tell him that to his face cause believe you will get your ass slaped, fool. By all TEXAS BITCH


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

noob!

Member Group: Brand New
Joined: Today, 04:10 PM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 31 2007, 05:17 PM~8440041
> *noob!
> 
> Member Group: Brand New
> ...



LiL has to put a rule on here or something this lil kids are fucking these great source of lowriding up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 31 2007, 06:17 PM~8440041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2

can we get an IP check + BAN up here!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2007, 08:27 PM~8440156
> *x2
> 
> can we get an IP check + BAN up here!
> *


X62378123467


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 05:33 PM~8440198
> *X62378123467
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I WAS AT WORK ALLDAY I PROMISE............


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 09:36 PM~8440727
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I WAS AT WORK ALLDAY I PROMISE............
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 07:20 PM~8440074
> *LiL has to put a rule on here or something this lil kids are fucking these great source of lowriding up
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 31 2007, 07:14 PM~8441024
> *:uh:
> *











THIS IS MY UNIFORM FOR WORK ...........FORREALS..........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 10:20 PM~8441068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trillryder3_@Jul 31 2007, 04:36 PM~8439625
> *not really a good striper not good with colors :uh:
> *


If your gonna talk smack back it up.... what you rollin


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 31 2007, 11:14 PM~8441555
> *If your gonna talk smack back it up.... what you rollin
> *











:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2007, 08:43 PM~8366627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: RIP


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Nov 1 2007, 07:00 PM~9134527
> *:biggrin:  RIP
> *


Thats fucked up I was starting to forget about that. Man I cant beleave what I did. The fenders are in LONGVIEW, the seat is in BELGIUM, the fork n handle bars are in JUANGOTTIs collections, wheels are in H-TOWN, frame is being shipped to a secret lil member, steering wheel is on the monte carlo. FUCK


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 2 2007, 05:03 AM~9134551
> *Thats fucked up I was starting to forget about that. Man I cant beleave what I did. The fenders are in LONGVIEW, the seat is in BELGIUM, the fork n handle bars are in JUANGOTTIs collections, wheels are in H-TOWN, frame is being shipped to a secret lil member, steering wheel is on the monte carlo. FUCK
> *


You sold the steering wheel? :angry: that fucker better give props when people ask him about it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2007, 07:05 PM~9134562
> *You sold the steering wheel?  :angry:  that fucker better give props when people ask him about it
> *



NO the monte carlo im fixing up STUPID


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 09:03 PM~9134551
> *Thats fucked up I was starting to forget about that. Man I cant beleave what I did. The fenders are in LONGVIEW, the seat is in BELGIUM, the fork n handle bars are in JUANGOTTIs collections, wheels are in H-TOWN, frame is being shipped to a secret lil member, steering wheel is on the monte carlo. FUCK
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 2 2007, 05:06 AM~9134569
> *NO the monte carlo im fixing up STUPID
> *


How the hell did you mount a bicycle steering wheel in a car? :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 1 2007, 07:14 PM~9134626
> *How the hell did you mount a bicycle steering wheel in a car? :dunno:
> *



A LITTLE DRILLING N BEING A MEXICAN IS A +


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 08:45 PM~9135401
> *A LITTLE DRILLING N BEING A MEXICAN IS A +
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 2 2007, 03:24 AM~9137208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 1 2007, 07:03 PM~9134551
> *Thats fucked up I was starting to forget about that. Man I cant beleave what I did. The fenders are in LONGVIEW, the seat is in BELGIUM, the fork n handle bars are in JUANGOTTIs collections, wheels are in H-TOWN, frame is being shipped to a secret lil member, steering wheel is on the monte carlo. FUCK
> *


at least your parts are in good hands and not bad ones


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 2 2007, 06:23 AM~9137535
> *at least your parts are in good hands and not bad ones
> *


Thats true. Well I hope to see everyone next year at the LRM tour stop 2008


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em+Nov 1 2007, 11:45 PM~9135401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Nov 2 2007, 03:03 AM~9134551
> *Thats fucked up I was starting to forget about that. Man I cant beleave what I did. The fenders are in LONGVIEW, the seat is in BELGIUM, the fork n handle bars are in JUANGOTTIs collections, wheels are in H-TOWN, frame is being shipped to a secret lil member, steering wheel is on the monte carlo. FUCK
> *


can't wait to receive it


----------

